# For sale



## herman1rg (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone has any spare cash to form a syndicate to buy one of these?

BBC News - RAF Harrier and Tornado jets auctioned with no reserve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 24, 2014)

Sure! I have 12 dollars burning a whole in my pocket!


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 25, 2014)

Sure, just one condition.

Someone else pays the running costs!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 5, 2014)

The GR.3 is in very good condition and would be worth collecting even if it were not flown. early Harriers are becoming a bit of a rarity in private hands, certainly in such good nick. Would be interesting to find out about its history; can't see its serial number. Its still fitted with all its electrickery in the cockpit, including its INAS (Ferranti built inertial navigation and attack system, also fitted to Jaguars, moving map display screen visible in its cockpit), which were often removed for use in Jaguars although the LRMTS laser designator in its nose looks as if it's been removed, the controls for this was on the upper left hand sill of the front instrument panel visor and are missing. These were also fitted to Jaguars. Tornado F.3s are just not as sexy as Harriers, although they too, are relatively rare these days in private hands.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

The Harrier went for around £185,000 and the Tornado, to a former woman Tornado pilot, for around £83,000. These figures may not be 100% accurate, being from memory, but aren't far out.
It'll be interesting to see if the Harrier ends up on the UK air show circuit at some point in the future ..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope they work better than those cheap subs the Brits sold to our navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Either one would be cool to have!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> I hope they work better than those cheap subs the Brits sold to our navy.



Ah, the ones the MoD found on a certain auction site, going cheap? 
We sold them on after reading page 3 of the introductory safety notifications, where paragraph 12 stated (in very small print) "Not to be immersed in water" ...........


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, always read the fine print.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Chicoutimi_(SSK_879)

"Following claims made in the Canadian media about the cause of the fire, blaming the UK for supplying an unsafe vessel, the situation was further exacerbated by controversial comments made by Secretary of State for Defence Geoff Hoon. He accompanied his condolences for Saunders with a proposal that the Royal Navy would charge Canada for the cost of the rescue while also stating that Canada as the buyer had to beware. In Canada, many World War II veterans were outraged by his comments."


----------



## Tracker (Oct 24, 2014)

Fine print - guaranteed as long as not immersed in water!



As previously stated by Airframes.


----------

